
Rails 5.0.0.beta1 is out - resca79
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/releases/
======
resca79
Hi hackers, I love the new Action Cable and

    
    
       completely integrated solution
    

that rails is/becoming

------
cdnsteve
Just in time for Christmas!

~~~
resca79
Yes... :)

